# (Solved) Missing explorer address bar



## Jeanne Thoma (Jun 21, 2003)

I've lost the address bar at the top of the page when I have my explorer opened. I clicked on view on the toolbar and then I clicked toolbar and then I unchecked address bar by accident. When I realized what I had removed, I re-checked it and thought that would bring it back, but it didn't. Then I tried again and restarted my computer and that didn't bring it back either.  Can someone please help?????


----------



## SexyTech (Mar 27, 2002)

Hi There!

Look on your toolbar section and find where it's hidden.

When you disable and then re-enable it, it will come back as the last thing, look for a devider at the end of your Links bar and you should find it.


Good Luck!

ST


----------



## Jeanne Thoma (Jun 21, 2003)

A million thanks.It worked. I have my address bar back. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## SexyTech (Mar 27, 2002)

[tsg=anytime][/tsg]

Glad to be of assistance.


----------

